# How to assign Static IP



## oziking (Mar 22, 2008)

hi:
I have Active directory and DHCP running on my network.
If i want to assign a static IP address to someone on my network, how will i do it?

thanks


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

You need to assign it via their MAC address.


----------



## oziking (Mar 22, 2008)

how? please explain it


----------



## Sam&Luise (Mar 24, 2008)

Or ... if it's not much of hassle to you ...

you can go directly to the user's PC and assign the IP yourself ...


----------



## IT_Andy (Mar 24, 2008)

Go to control panel>

Network Connections>

Right click LAN connection and go to properties>

Double click TCP/IP and put the mark in manually assign IP.
Put in IP, subnet mask, and default gateway.

You will also need to assign DNS. Just about any will work. Best if you use the company that supplies internet.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You can assign specific IP addresses to be served and used only by specific computers by mating the IP address with the associated MAC address in the DHCP reservation list.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

He needs a detailed How-to to accomplish that.


----------



## oziking (Mar 22, 2008)

i assigned a static IP to one or two guys, but when they turn on their pc next day, it tells them IP conflict. Bcz someone the next days turn ons the computer before him and the conflict starts
i want to assign one ip to a person which no one can have
how to do that plz


----------



## IT_Andy (Mar 24, 2008)

IP addresses can only be used by one machine. If 2 machines have the same IP then there will be a conflict.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

You also need to set a scope in your DHCP to exclude the IP's for those you assign to be static.


----------

